# small metal/rod bender



## hopeless (Jan 29, 2012)

While not on a par with the stuff built on this site here is my feeble attempt at a small project I found in the July 1964 pop mechanics (Aussie edition). I needed to bend up some hooks to hang gear on and stretched it out to this item ;D.
Pete


----------



## doubletop (Jan 30, 2012)

Pete

Looks good, don't put yourself down we have to start somewhere. There's a good number of us on this forum that started form no experience at all. With the help and support of everybody else we've all manged to improve. I'm just coming up to my second anniversary of walking into my local club and literally asking "where can I get some metal"

Can we see some examples of the bends it does?

Pete


----------



## tel (Jan 30, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that - a very handy bending block to have, by the look of it. Thm:


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jan 30, 2012)

hay Pete

As a functional tool, it certainly doesn't belong inside the box its sitting on. 

Thanks for showing us

Bez


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 30, 2012)

hopeless no need to compare yourself or your work to others. 
you built a tool for your shop and it does the job intended. Good job man . 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great to me! Congratulations on a great tool!

 What other projects? 8)

Dave


----------



## Swede (Jan 31, 2012)

Nicely done... that's the way to do it, small steps. Tools like that are a great exercise. You can challenge yourself to make the block parallel and true to within 0.0005", for example, even though it doesn't need it.


----------



## tel (Jan 31, 2012)

The first 'tool' I ever made was a simple plate with a series of BA holes tapped in it - made to use in shortening screws. It's still in regular use 30+ years later.


----------

